

The Killing Machines - crgt
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/09/the-killing-machines-how-to-think-about-drones

======
MaysonL
working link: [http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/09/the-
kill...](http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2013/09/the-killing-
machines-how-to-think-about-drones/309434/)

------
greenyoda
Previously posted here:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229860](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6229860)

